# Phone not recognized in download mode on so x lion



## riceje7 (Sep 7, 2011)

So here's the rundown:
Flashing with odin on my whitebox has become unstable (hangs and freezes during flashing unless it it something small like just the recovery has been working but full rom flashes fail almost everytime), so i wanted to try heimdall on my mac and i can't get heimdall or odin through parallels to recognize my phone when it is in download mode. When the phone is on it will recognize and mount just fine.

i was reading around and someone said to see what console.app would say when the phone is plugged in in dl mode, this is what i got back:

```
12/12/11 10:03:16.000 PM kernel: USBF: 1464367.352 AppleUSBEHCI[0xffffff8024fc4000]::Found a transaction which hasn't moved in 5 seconds on bus 0xfa, timing out! (Addr: 6, EP: 0)<br />
12/12/11 10:03:16.000 PM kernel: USBF: 1464367.422 USB Device Gadget Serial is violating Section 9.3.5 of the USB Specification -- Error in GetConfigDescriptor( wLength = 4)<br />
12/12/11 10:03:22.000 PM kernel: USBF: 1464373.356 AppleUSBEHCI[0xffffff8024fc4000]::Found a transaction which hasn't moved in 5 seconds on bus 0xfa, timing out! (Addr: 6, EP: 0)<br />
12/12/11 10:03:22.000 PM kernel: USBF: 1464373.357 AppleUSBComposite[0xffffff8047348a00](Gadget Serial) GetFullConfigDescriptor(0) returned NULL<br />
12/12/11 10:03:28.000 PM kernel: USBF: 1464379.358 AppleUSBEHCI[0xffffff8024fc4000]::Found a transaction which hasn't moved in 5 seconds on bus 0xfa, timing out! (Addr: 6, EP: 0)<br />
12/12/11 10:03:28.000 PM kernel: 0		0 AppleUSBCDC: start - initDevice failed<br />
```
now i googled this line as i think it is the culprit so to speak:

```
12/12/11 10:03:16.000 PM kernel: USBF: 1464367.422 USB Device Gadget Serial is violating Section 9.3.5 of the USB Specification -- Error in GetConfigDescriptor( wLength = 4)<br />
```
and found a similar problem documented HERE

does any one know what bootloaders he is talking about? and if so where i can get them and the process to update them if it differs from the normal flashing process.


----------

